

Eavesdropping on Expressions (Ruby) - briancooley
http://moonbase.rydia.net/mental/blog/programming/eavesdropping-on-expressions.html

======
dylan
This is now in the Ruby 1.9 core:

<http://www.ruby-doc.org/core-1.9/classes/Object.html#M000309>

~~~
tyler
It's also built into Rails.

~~~
zenspider
both of these points make me sad.

